# Photo-essay of all 5 western LD routes



## Texan Eagle (Nov 9, 2015)

I have gathered my pictures from different trips on the five big western long distance routes- EB, CZ, SWC, SL and CS into this photo-essay style travelogue on my personal blog which can be viewed here-

https://thelonelywanderer.wordpress.com/2015/10/28/america-the-beautiful/


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW, very well done!!!.Thanx


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 9, 2015)

Excellent, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madzoo (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shared it with friends..thanks


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow. Those are amazing photos. Well done.


----------



## greatcats (Nov 25, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## caravanman (Nov 25, 2015)

Very cool pics, also enjoyed the China page. 

Ed.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words 

Every once in few months or so I add travelogues to that blog, please feel free to come by again and have a look!

Yesterday I was on the Empire Builder and happened to take this pic that just reiterates that there is no better way to see America than from a train!


----------



## NETrainfan (Dec 14, 2015)

Wonderful idea- wonderful photos. Thank you.


----------



## valkyrie (Dec 14, 2015)

Texan Eagle said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words
> 
> Every once in few months or so I add travelogues to that blog, please feel free to come by again and have a look!
> 
> Yesterday I was on the Empire Builder and happened to take this pic that just reiterates that there is no better way to see America than from a train!


Beautiful! I give, where is it? I would guess just north of Seattle but I could well be wrong.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Dec 15, 2015)

valkyrie said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I was on the Empire Builder and happened to take this pic that just reiterates that there is no better way to see America than from a train!
> ...


You are a little off. This is on the Portland portion of the Empire Builder in the Columbia River gorge, just about an hour west of PDX.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 15, 2015)

West of PDX? They must be running the train now to Astoria! Another scenic delight!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Dec 16, 2015)

greatcats said:


> West of PDX? They must be running the train now to Astoria! Another scenic delight!


Yes, did you not hear about the extension all the way into the Pacific Ocean with the new P42F locomotives and Floaterliner cars?

An hour _east_ of PDX I meant.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 16, 2015)

Did you see my comment the other day in another post that We returned from Hawaii on Train 18? It's a great train of Floaterliners, but the Mics food cuts are still for the birds. Mahi Mahi with mystery sauce.


----------



## unitedstatesfan (Aug 10, 2016)

At what station is the fibnal photo featuring Amtrak loco number 69?

Great photos, reliving my memories of trips 15 years ago. I am soon travelling from Australia to again travel on CS and for the first time on 'Amtrak Cascades.'


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 10, 2016)

unitedstatesfan said:


> At what station is the fibnal photo featuring Amtrak loco number 69?
> 
> Great photos, reliving my memories of trips 15 years ago. I am soon travelling from Australia to again travel on CS and for the first time on 'Amtrak Cascades.'


Looks like Portland, Oregon


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! I especially enjoyed the Empire Builder ones.

One thing: Sunset Limited doesn't cross Lake Pontchartrain. It does cross the Huey P. Long bridge though.


----------



## dogbert617 (Aug 20, 2016)

valkyrie said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the kind words
> ...


Funny, that was gonna be my guess as well. I'd love to travel on both legs of the EB west of Spokane where it splits, one of these days. My dream long distance train trip thought I'm increasingly wanted to do(prob would have to get a USA rail pass, to achieve this goal) would be to take the Southwest Chief from Chicago to LA with a stop there for a day or 2(and perhaps also to see my cousin out there?), the Coast Starlight north to Seattle(with a little bit of a stop there, a la LA), and Empire Builder east back to Chicago. And at least do a sleeper on 2 of those segments(prob Coast Starlight and Empire Builder), if not on all 3 due to the extra cost. Could visit Portland on a later EB trip using that branch, methinks.

Just finished reading the blog post from the OP, that was really great to read! Years ago I took the CZ from Chicago to Denver, and would love to do a lot more long distance train trips myself. I feel vs. a lot of others on Amtrak Unlimited, I'm a little behind on catching up on exploring more of the Amtrak lines myself. Hence that plain in the above paragraph, helping me get a good first taste of further western U.S. train travel. Had flown into San Francisco and back the one time I went there, but I sometimes wish on that trip I could've taken the train from Emeryville to Chicago instead of flying.


----------

